# Occupancy in Williamsburg units



## Luvstotravel (May 7, 2012)

We booked a one-bedroom unit in Wyndham Kingsgate.  None of us have ever been there, and we're looking forward to our August visit.

Here's my question:  will they allow 5 people in a room that's supposed to fit 4?  My husband may not be able to come for the whole week, so he may just stay home.  Then it would be just me and our daughter.  

If that's the case, I may ask my sister and her 2 kids-age 13 and 8-if they want to come.  I'd be happy sharing the bedroom with my daughter, and my sister and kids are used to sleeping on a fold-out couch/air mattress when they visit us.

I'd love to have my husband come, and just have the three of us, but if he can't, I'd like to offer my sister the chance to take his place.  

Can we get away with this?  Do they count heads coming in and out of the units?


----------



## csxjohn (May 7, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> We booked a one-bedroom unit in Wyndham Kingsgate.  None of us have ever been there, and we're looking forward to our August visit.
> 
> Here's my question:  will they allow 5 people in a room that's supposed to fit 4?  My husband may not be able to come for the whole week, so he may just stay home.  Then it would be just me and our daughter.
> 
> ...



I love this question and can't wait to see answers.  I'm in a situation where I can find units that sleep 4 and we have 4 adults and a 2 year old, but can't find units when and whrere I want that sleep more than 4.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

The one bdr units are Kingsgate are the smaller side of a lockoff. There used to be a KING bed in the bdr, but it is now a queen. The sleep sofa bed when open takes up the whole LR and you have to move the very small eating table up to the kitchen cabinets.

Leave the sis and kids home. It is NOT that big.

No, they won't "count noses", but your lockoff neighbors might complain. 

Of course, you could give you sis and family the bedroom and you & daughter sleep together on SB - you could leave your clothes in the bathroom on the floor. It is really that small. I was HAPPY to NOT have my nephew camp out on the SB when he was 9yo in my "B" unit. That was the year he got his OWN "B" unit - yes, the 9yo had the 1bdr to himself; neither of his 2 older brothers or his parents tried to take it away from him.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> ..... can't find units when and where I want that sleep more than 4.



Many of the newer DVC 1bdr units have a sofabed and a fold out chair. With the 2 bathrooms, it was designed to sleep five (as in 3 kids and the parents).

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resorts is where all the 1bdrs have a KING in the BDR, queen sofa bed in the LR and also a Murphy fold down bed in the LR. Sleeps 6. Be sure to get a unit which is rated 6/4 as the 6/2 have a bathroom only off the BDR. The 6/4 either are 1.5 bath or a 3/4 bath off the hallway.

Star Island's "A" units are the small side of the lockoff where the BDR has 2 double beds and the LR has a door with a sofabed. Slps 6 with a kitchenette.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 7, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> The one bdr units are Kingsgate are the smaller side of a lockoff. There used to be a KING bed in the bdr, but it is now a queen. The sleep sofa bed when open takes up the whole LR and you have to move the very small eating table up to the kitchen cabinets.
> 
> Leave the sis and kids home. It is NOT that big.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  We all love camping, so we're all used to tight quarters and climbing over sleeping people.    We actually bought a pop-up camper a few months ago, that's spacious living to us!!

I'd say it's a trade-off, if I offer this trip to my sister:  does the opportunity to go to Busch Gardens, whatever that water park is, and a few trips to Virginia Beach make it worth it?  She'd have a place to stay, even if we're squished.  If I can give my niece and nephew the chance to go, I'll take it, and sleep on the sofa.

Do you know if these units have balconies?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> Thanks.  We all love camping, so we're all used to tight quarters and climbing over sleeping people.    We actually bought a pop-up camper a few months ago, that's spacious living to us!!
> 
> I'd say it's a trade-off, if I offer this trip to my sister:  does the opportunity to go to Busch Gardens, whatever that water park is, and a few trips to Virginia Beach make it worth it?  She'd have a place to stay, even if we're squished.  If I can give my niece and nephew the chance to go, I'll take it, and sleep on the sofa.
> 
> Do you know if these units have balconies?



No balconies. Just the door into LR. There are also no elevators and some of the buildings have 3 floors. Wooden floors and steps. There is a washer/dryer in bathroom. No oven; just a convention microwave.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2012)

I haven't stayed at Kingsgate but I have used the facility when staying at Governor's Green and Patriot Place.  They have wrist bands for the pool and other amenities.  They will only give you bracelets up to your occupancy limit.  I'm not sure how that would work if you have an extra person.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 7, 2012)

Didn't even think about the bracelets. But if the tight quarters in the "B" unit didn't discourage them or the neighbors next door or down below complaining, I don't think the bracelets will.

Fortunately, Kingsgate is NOT one of my usual haunts. But I do know the units - and their failings. Call and ask for a ground floor unit.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.  Lots of time for me to decide, thank goodness.


----------



## csxjohn (May 7, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Many of the newer DVC 1bdr units have a sofabed and a fold out chair. With the 2 bathrooms, it was designed to sleep five (as in 3 kids and the parents).
> 
> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resorts is where all the 1bdrs have a KING in the BDR, queen sofa bed in the LR and also a Murphy fold down bed in the LR. Sleeps 6. Be sure to get a unit which is rated 6/4 as the 6/2 have a bathroom only off the BDR. The 6/4 either are 1.5 bath or a 3/4 bath off the hallway.
> 
> Star Island's "A" units are the small side of the lockoff where the BDR has 2 double beds and the LR has a door with a sofabed. Slps 6 with a kitchenette.



Thanks Linda, I'll be watching for these.  As the time gets closer I'll post my needs in the appropriate forums.


----------



## Nancy (May 7, 2012)

Some resorts are governed by fire laws concerning occupancy numbers.  Why would you want to risk getting evicted by having more people that unit is supposed to hold?

Nancy


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 7, 2012)

*Smugglers Notch Rooms are huge*

Someone asked the size of the rooms at other locations...

Our rooms at Smugglers Notch in VT were unbelievable, at least our 1 bedroom was. It wasn't fancy, but very practical for a ski week. I think it matters what area your room is located and I would call first.  We stayed in a 1 bedroom condo that slept 8 legally + had a crib in.  We had 2 queens + a murphy's bed in the master bedroom and room for a crib.  The sofa sleeper in the living room was a wrap around - and huge - I think it was a king.  

Growing up, my parents would put us horizontally across the beds when we had the luxury of a hotel room (instead of sleeping in the camper). We always joke all five of us kids were in one bed -- but maybe we're exaggerating -- maybe it was only 3 or 4. We would have been in hog heaven at Smuggler's Notch.

If I am concerned about how many can comfortably stay in a room, I call the resort ahead of time. They differ so much. For example, in NYC I wouldn't push the limit (IMO, rooms can be small and they enforce the fire codes), but at Smuggler's, no problem.  

Sounds like Williamsburg might be pushing it.  I would call and see if you can add a rollaway - ask them their policy -- that will give you a good idea what you should consider.  (As well as the advice you have already solicited here from people who are familiar with the property). 

Good luck!


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 7, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Some resorts are governed by fire laws concerning occupancy numbers.  Why would you want to risk getting evicted by having more people that unit is supposed to hold?
> 
> Nancy



That's why I'm asking:  are there such laws there?  Do you know?


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 7, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> Someone asked the size of the rooms at other locations...
> 
> Our rooms at Smugglers Notch in VT were unbelievable, at least our 1 bedroom was. It wasn't fancy, but very practical for a ski week. I think it matters what area your room is located and I would call first.  We stayed in a 1 bedroom condo that slept 8 legally + had a crib in.  We had 2 queens + a murphy's bed in the master bedroom and room for a crib.  The sofa sleeper in the living room was a wrap around - and huge - I think it was a king.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Funny that you mention Smuggler's Notch, we just confirmed a mid-June week there next summer!


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 8, 2012)

We were there in December for skiing. We really enjoyed it. The shuttle service did a great job moving us around, the staff was great. I bet it is beautiful in June, and lots to do!   Oh, and supplies, they give you full size stuff (example a box of dishwashing soap), they were very generous. Have a great time.


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2012)

One of the advantages of time shares is the space...Vacations are so much more enjoyable when you can spread out a little....Everyone doesnt have to go to bed and get up at the same time. I can watch Letterman, while my wife doing her Facebook thing and our guests are sleeping. and one is not disturbing another. A late night snack, or trip to the bathroom is not an ordeal. And my biggest pleasure on vacation...an afternoon nap is doable. 

I realize the expense will be more (nearly twice as much) ,But we save money with a full kitchen. And we save money because we dont feel that we have to be going out all the time (spending money) if for nothing else, a little elbow room.  

There is a lot of availability at Kingsgate in August...Id get the 2 bedroom  It will be soooo worth it


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 8, 2012)

Have you considered Patriots place? While not as active as Kingsgate, it is right around the corner and WHEN I WENT, you were allowed to use all the ammenities at Kingsgate without having to pay that $5 a day fee....

Plus, they have 2 one bedroom sizes, the smaller one is about the same size as the kingsgate 1br, but the larger can Easily accommodate 5 people


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

We have already confirmed our one bedroom unit at Wyndham Kingsgate, made months ago.

I only want to know if 5 people can fit comfortably and legally in our unit.  That's all.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## SOS8260456 (May 8, 2012)

I am guessing that this might be an exchange.  We are a family of 5 which is why we got into timeshares to begin with.  The occupancy limits are based on local fire codes and resorts have been known to turn guests away.  Some resorts are stricter than others, calling a head will always give you a good idea.

We personally decided to never take the chance unless we knew definately from the resort that it would be allowed.  When we started we were 2 adults, 2 6/7 years olds and a 2 year old, so space wasn't really an issue either.  I would get ticked off because alot of the timeshares would count that 2 year old into the occupancy limit.  I never wanted to have to worry about someone reporting us and possibly having to leave or be turned away and then having to explain to the children that we were breaking the rules.

DVC is a different story.  RCI exchanges list their 1 bedroom units as sleeps 4.  However, their (DVC) official policy is sleeps 4 plus a baby (I forget the cut off age).  Their unofficial policy for some of the older resorts is sleeps 5 any age but we only provide the bedding for 4.  It took a while for my husband to convince me to try this at DVC, but we have had many 1 bedrooom exchanges where we have slept 5 in the unit at DVC.  The only time they gave me a problem was when I went to add the 5th person at check in.  Usually with DVC you have everybody registered ahead of time, but this time I did not know whether our niece from FL could join us or not and she was a last minute addition.  It was eventually worked out in our favor and we even rec'd a very unexpected floral basket for our trouble.  Usually on our 1 bedroom DVC exchanges my husband isn't with us.


----------



## csxjohn (May 8, 2012)

*Yep,*



Ridewithme38 said:


>



Including room for sleeping bags and the bath tub I see room for about 12 in there.

The real question is how strict is the resort on enforcing the numbers.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Including room for sleeping bags and the bath tub I see room for about 12 in there.
> 
> The real question is how strict is the resort on enforcing the numbers.



I don't know about 12!  Maybe 10. 

And I agree, I only want to know how strict they are.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 8, 2012)

Let's see. How strict?
4 Wrist bands for being onsite and doing the swimming pool and game room.
4 Plates, cups, silverware (knife, fork,spoon), glassware
4 Chairs for the dining table
4 Pillows for the bed
4 Sets of towels
4 Persons listed on the occupany card
4 Persons list on the resort records for both Wyndham and RCI along with the Fire department
4 room keys
4 names on the unit registration card

The only person who sees that 5 is OKAY is the OP. Take the hint.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 8, 2012)

Luvstotravel,

I will be honest, the wristbands would be the major discouragement for me.  A resort doesn't usually go to that trouble unless there has been abuse or unless they are ocean front and have trouble with non guests using the facilities (which I don't think is the case in Williamsburg).

We own Wyndham and our general experience with them has been that they enforce occupancy through the use of wristbands and such, but I have no personal experience with the Williamsburg Wyndhams.  You don't even need to be causing a problem, just be quietly minding your own business, and the possibility of being reported is still there.  Some timeshare owners believe strongly that using a unit over the occupancy limits puts extra wear and tear on it, therefore resulting in higher future maintenance fees, and some feel strongly enough that if the just saw a hint of it, they would report you.  If your luck is anything like mine, you would probably be in a unit right next to one of these owners.

Following the occupancy rule is just one of the things we accepted as a condition for using our timeshares.




Good luck!


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> We have already confirmed our one bedroom unit at Wyndham Kingsgate, made months ago.
> 
> I only want to know if 5 people can fit comfortably and legally in our unit.  That's all.




The answer is NO

Thats why we have been offering alternative suggestions


----------



## BillandSusan (May 8, 2012)

Occupancy limit is 4.  I was there recently with my husband, daughter, son-in-law, and baby grandson.  I listed everyone on the sheet, except the baby because I didn't think he counted.  However, my daughter came in carrying him while I was filling out the paperwork and was noticed.  We were denied the unit because of the 5th person.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> We booked a one-bedroom unit in Wyndham Kingsgate.





ronparise said:


> There is a lot of availability at Kingsgate in August...Id get the 2 bedroom  It will be soooo worth it


 
Perhaps you missed where I said I have already booked the unit.




SOS8260456 said:


> Luvstotravel,
> 
> I will be honest, the wristbands would be the major discouragement for me.  A resort doesn't usually go to that trouble unless there has been abuse or unless they are ocean front and have trouble with non guests using the facilities (which I don't think is the case in Williamsburg).
> 
> ...



Thank you.  We will probably not bother taking the other 3.



ronparise said:


> The answer is NO
> 
> Thats why we have been offering alternative suggestions



And my question was answered, thank you.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

BillandSusan said:


> Occupancy limit is 4.  I was there recently with my husband, daughter, son-in-law, and baby grandson.  I listed everyone on the sheet, except the baby because I didn't think he counted.  However, my daughter came in carrying him while I was filling out the paperwork and was noticed.  We were denied the unit because of the 5th person.



Wow, thanks!  Sorry that happened to you!  You must have posted as I was typing.  

It will be just 2, or maybe 3 of us!!


----------



## csxjohn (May 8, 2012)

BillandSusan said:


> Occupancy limit is 4.  I was there recently with my husband, daughter, son-in-law, and baby grandson.  I listed everyone on the sheet, except the baby because I didn't think he counted.  However, my daughter came in carrying him while I was filling out the paperwork and was noticed.  We were denied the unit because of the 5th person.



That should end it then.  If the resort won't let a baby be the fifth, why take a chance on being asked to leave when the fifth is discovered?

In my case I will now only look for units that hold 5 or more.


----------



## Luvstotravel (May 8, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> That should end it then.  If the resort won't let a baby be the fifth, why take a chance on being asked to leave when the fifth is discovered?
> 
> In my case I will now only look for units that hold 5 or more.



Yes!  

Linda's post saying that they don't "count noses" raised my hopes, but alas.


----------

